# FOAM-WATER WET SYSTEMS



## FM William Burns (Jan 12, 2010)

Anyone have a spread sheet for the Darcy formula for checking friction loss in piping carrying foam concentrate?   I’ll check the other forum later!

Where is Haz


----------



## cda (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: FOAM-WATER WET SYSTEMS

Send HAZ a pm to see if he has one or knows of one


----------



## cda (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: FOAM-WATER WET SYSTEMS

sorry not an engineer does this help:

http://www.ajdesigner.com/phpdarcyweisb ... length.php

check this and scroll down and click on this "this spreadsheet"::::::

http://www.jmcampbell.com/february-2007


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: FOAM-WATER WET SYSTEMS

I do not know of a spreadsheet.  I use the formulas and diagrams in NFPA 16.  You could check with the foam manufacturer.


----------



## RJJ (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: FOAM-WATER WET SYSTEMS

Haz seems to have fallen off the earth! :roll:

I would contact the manufacturer for tech support! They have to have run some numbers on this before.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: FOAM-WATER WET SYSTEMS

Thanks guys and thanks Cda for the links.  I'll check out that calculator tomorrow.  Haz helped me develop the water/sprinkler spread sheet and I'll shoot him a email.

CougDad,

That's what I was planning to do when the calc package comes in but I thought there might be a (for lack of better term) cheat sheet out there.  I use one for water flows etc. for sprinkler calcs but the anit-freeze and foam requires use of DW and I need to brush up on that formula so I can verify the calcs don't have too much garbage in....... Thanks!


----------



## cda (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: FOAM-WATER WET SYSTEMS

I think Haz is under contract to a BBQ facility


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: FOAM-WATER WET SYSTEMS

Yea, thought I saw him on that show Pitmasters the other night on TLC


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 14, 2010)

Re: FOAM-WATER WET SYSTEMS

Just an update........... learned through very reliable resource that one only needs to verify calculations using the Darcy formula for the section of piping carrying the foam or concentration to the water piping.......... which was a great relief.

P.S. Thanks again *Cda* for the link, it lead me to additional calculators that will become very handy if I ever get a large foam carrying piping network.


----------

